# When and How to Release a baby Woodpigeon?



## thomasmac123 (Jun 15, 2005)

At the end of May a baby woodpigeon was in a corner of my garden. I picked it up as I have a cat, it seemed traumatised so I put it in a large cat carrier cage with pigeon corn water and newspaper as per instructions on this site.
A few days later it was much better so I opened the cage to see if it wanted to go, and it just about made it to the nearest tree - I knew immediately that it was too soon to release as it could only just fly. A gust of wind blew it off and I couldn't then find it. A few hours later it was on my mind and I looked over at my neighbours garden to see loads of feathers - the baby woodpigeon was still alive but had been pecked at (by magpies I think) and one eye was really injured. I felt so guilty that I had released it.
It's now a few weeks later and having bathed the eye for the first few days it is now really well and I know that it wants to be released from its cage. A friend told me to put it in the back garden each day to see if its parents discovered it - but theres been no interest.
THE QUESTION IS when and how should I release it back to the wild? Its about 4-5 weeks old. I don't want it to be attacked again - I've heard that there are sanctuaries that take in feral woodpigeons and release them with others. I live in Manchester, England. I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Thomasmac123,


While you shall soon hear from more knowledgeable Wood Pigeon folk on out list, I would think, that for now, just keep him a little while longer and on all the good feed he can eat and make sure his feathers and health are good, then release him.

He has been away from his parents too long by now I am sure for them to be considering to look for him.

These Birds also eat various little tender greens and so on, and some of our Wood Pigeon afficionados shall inform you more on that matter.

His eye if fine now? Or...?

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Thomas,

I think he may be a bit young to release yet. He needs to develop his wing muscles, know how to feed himself and to forage, be acclimatised to living outside and have some waterproofing on his feathers.

If you can, let it have the chance to fly in the bedroom and spray him daily with a mister.

You could try telephoning Anthea at Midgley Bird Rescue in Sheffield http://www.voluntaryrescuecentre.org.uk/about.htm , maybe she can help or knows of someone closer to you than I am ( Norwich).

Helen (one of our moderators) is in Blackburn Lancs and used to rehab pigeons. She gave that up a while ago but she had a "soft" release spot for wood pigeons. She doesn't seem to be very easily contactable anymore, but if you e-mail me your details I can write to her and ask her to phone you.

I would love to take your Woodie on as I have just adopted Bronny's little one and would dearly love a companion for him to be released with, but I think I am just too far away!

Cynthia


----------



## thomasmac123 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Update*

Many thanks for your replies.

The woodpigeon is now really well, its eye has healed, and it was strutting up and down the cage flapping its wings. I felt it needed more than I could offer.

I contacted the Bird sanctuary as you suggested,

link : http://www.voluntaryrescuecentre.org.uk/about.htm

and they have now taken him and put him in an avery with other birds and a couple of woodpigeons. Midge beleaves that he will ba able to release him with others in a few week time.

Its good when thers's a happy ending!

Thomas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Thomas, it is always a relief to get good news.  

This is the second Pigeons.com rescue that the Midgeleys have taken in for rehabilitation. They sound really nice people.

Cynthia


----------

